# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  17WSM any good

## csmiffy

This could start something or it may not-lets see,
Anyway I have a bit of a thing for a 17WSM-cant afford one yet so more market research. These were very hit and miss since introduction in the US. Some improvement to the very few firearms available has helped and I think the ammo may be a little more consistent also.
I believe that the gene pool for ammo and rifles in NZ would be pretty low so not sure if these issues have been bred out of them here.
In the US they seem to be either loved or hated with some just waiting for them to fade away and die.
I don't want to reload so while a 17 hornet would be nice not going there-ammo a lot more expensive and if I went centerfires I'd consider a 204 first but that's another discussion for another time.
Anyone on the forum used one and what do you think?
I was even looking at doing a budget cheater by barrel stubbing a single shot or even rebarrelling a martini target rifle.
Thoughts everyone?

----------


## Plinky

Yep been using that caliber for a while. I like it, a lot. Ammo definitely seems to have improved in terms of quality, I’ve never had a problem getting it either. I’ve got a duplicate rifle I’d let go. Pm me if you’re interested.

----------


## csmiffy

Plinky-that's encouraging. I'd love to take you up on the rifle but fundage just not there at present. For interest sake what is it-savage ruger etc?

----------


## spada

+1 Been using the 17WSM for a while now and just love it.. Was using the 17HMR which was very accurate.

With the 17hmr I had it zeroed at 100 m and targets between 0 and 120 m were dead. If I hadn't had too much coffee.

The 17WSM imho seriously out performs the HMR.

I have the 17WSM zeroed at 150m and just point at fur out to 170m my record is 288m on a bunny (DRT) and I've not used the HMR since. 
As @Plinky says ammo is readily available even in CHC (best deals from shooter supplies and Gunworks)

DOn't let the nay-sayers put you off, it out performs 22mag and 17HMR ballistically speaking especially in bucking the wind. That doesn't mean you can forget about wind you still have to do your part when it's blowing.

I have the Savage B mag in stainless with heavy barrel and is very accurate (check out my posts) I did need to get rid of the plastic stock, but once in the laminated stock and bedded, 10 cent size groups at 100m are normal if I do my part.

My suggestion is to avoid the Savage with sporter (thin) barrel in the plastic stock, a check of you tube will turn up all sorts of accuracy problems when they first came out.

If you want to try it out we can organise to meet at the  CHC NZDA open range day sometime. I'm going there today to sight in the new 6.5 Creedmoor but that's another story.

----------


## csmiffy

cheers people.
I am a fan of the performance suggested on paper-it obviously has far more punch than the hmr which I also like.
Wasn't really worried about ammo supply-more so sketchy accuracy and aesthetically junk rifles like the first synthetic savage hasn't given it a very good rap.
Ammo isn't that much more than the hmr so that's still good.
Spada-that sounds like a great idea if we can ever co-ordinate it lol.
Plinky- what rifle do you have?
My cunning plan to rebarrel/barrel stub a single shot was trying to keep cost down and more affordable in stages and having the money going into a good barrel.

----------


## sakkara007

Hi I'm back on the site just wondering if the rifle that plinky was offering is still up for sale ? Cant work out to PM anyone so if he's here or anyone can help?

Thanks

I also have put up a WTB listing 
Thanks in advance

----------


## Plinky

> Hi I'm back on the site just wondering if the rifle that plinky was offering is still up for sale ? Cant work out to PM anyone so if he's here or anyone can help?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> I also have put up a WTB listing 
> Thanks in advance



Long gone, sorry. I’ve noticed they’re more commonly available now and Ruger have reissued it in the m77 mkii. Local store has the savage bull barrel for about 600 I think.

----------


## Ian.v

Haven't tried it but it sounds good

----------


## 223nut

Hmm anyone got a 17wsm they would get rid of before I look at a new one....

----------


## csmiffy

@223nut tell me how it goes. It might be a while before I get one, although there is a dude on the forum here who will let me have a shot on the range with his once I get my shit together.

----------


## Orchunter

> Hmm anyone got a 17wsm they would get rid of before I look at a new one....


I was looking into getting a bolt action one of these, which model were you looking at?

----------


## 223nut

> I was looking into getting a bolt action one of these, which model were you looking at?


Didnt have the funds for the project at the time sadly.... have now moved in a different direction (7mm wsm) desicion was influenced by having another couple of nights with the 17hmr and really enjoying it

----------


## Mr Browning

I have a 17hmr, and had the chance to line it up with a 17wsm at Easter. 17wsm walked over the hmr. Its a wicked little beasty. If I was new to .17 cal and was going to buy, I would go wsm or even better, a hornet - depending on what range you are intending to shoot at and style of course.

----------


## mikee

I wonder how they would go on wobblies might be a good replacement for the on Cindy is thieving off me expensive semi for a rimfire though

----------


## 57jl

step up to a 204 Ruger cheaper to reload in the long run

----------


## mikee

> step up to a 204 Ruger cheaper to reload in the long run


Well I had a .223 for wallys but no longer so need a replacement and preferably a semi. This would fit the bill.

----------


## spada

This is what you need to replace your AR15s (might even be legal)



https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/gu...-f17-l-17-wsm/

----------


## mikee

> This is what you need to replace your AR15s (might even be legal)
> 
> Attachment 118088
> 
> https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/gu...-f17-l-17-wsm/


for what it cost the reviews are mixed. I think I would prefer a volquarten as it would be similar money here

----------

